# MK1 prototype pictures?



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone out there with his collection of original Audi TT protoype photos? I would lvoe too see some mroe of the interior, especially that steering wheel and gearknob.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Wish they would have come factory with that shifter and steering wheel!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

3-dial HVAC controls :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> 3-dial HVAC controls :thumbup:


Miss that from my GTI. I hate auto climate control, and the TT's is far from great.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

There is an old thread floating around with a lot of pictures if you wanna search for it. 

Here is one I had of the interior










And my favorite TT pic of all time (been so temped to do this to my rag top )


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Is that the head light switch on one of the center buttons?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bago47 said:


>


Those dials in the dash!:thumbup:
SW and shifter are sick too


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> And my favorite TT pic of all time (been so temped to do this to my rag top )


This sir is a beauty!
Almost doesn't look like a TT...

And I could have done this with my old top!!! :banghead:

Now those rear-view mirrors...:heart:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

20v master said:


> Miss that from my GTI. I hate auto climate control, and the TT's is far from great.


For sure, the semi-auto thing it has going on sucks, and I hate full auto because of the blowing fans, random a/c on and off, etc. I really want to get the chassis harness and HVAC controls from a mk4 and try to make it work, its gotta just plug in at the chassis (I've looked, the normal TT harness won't plug into the back of the 3-dial setup). I really want to redo the whole center console arrangement, maybe this winter (HVAC, gauges, relocate the head unit)


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

and how everything started


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a Fotki folder from my visit to Ingolstadt. The show car was on the rotisserie:

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/eventsdrives/2009-dec-visit-to-a/1998-tt/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Fendervent pic :thumbup:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh My GOD!

This is exactly why I made this thread, I was just waiting for a post like this! Thanks!


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> And my favorite TT pic of all time (been so temped to do this to my rag top )


I want to do this to my top now. Any ideas how?
My glass is starting to come out in the back anyway. I might try to put a bigger piece of glass in there so it looks like this but would still be closed off. I'd have to do some research but any suggestions will help


----------



## coop795 (Jul 18, 2013)

Will someone make those gauges for us? PLEASE


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> For sure, the semi-auto thing it has going on sucks, and I hate full auto because of the blowing fans, random a/c on and off, etc. I really want to get the chassis harness and HVAC controls from a mk4 and try to make it work, its gotta just plug in at the chassis (I've looked, the normal TT harness won't plug into the back of the 3-dial setup). I really want to redo the whole center console arrangement, maybe this winter (HVAC, gauges, relocate the head unit)


MK4 has some mechanical action with the air position controls (operated be cable), its not just electrical.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Auto climate control was not standard on some of the euro TTs. Should be able to get the parts to convert to manual, I'd think. Maybe via ebay.de.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

20v master said:


> MK4 has some mechanical action with the air position controls (operated be cable), its not just electrical.


Crap, so much for looting the parts bin.



TTC2k5 said:


> Auto climate control was not standard on some of the euro TTs. Should be able to get the parts to convert to manual, I'd think. Maybe via ebay.de.


Hmm, any pics? Didn't know there was manual


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This interior is tits. LOVE the door cards and door handles.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

I found on the net some very early prototype pics.

I don´t like them, but wanted to share it with you.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

MCPaudiTT said:


> I have a Fotki folder from my visit to Ingolstadt. The show car was on the rotisserie:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/eventsdrives/2009-dec-visit-to-a/1998-tt/


I want those fender vents....hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

SteveCJr said:


> Is that the head light switch on one of the center buttons?


Close I bet. Just like the b5 a4/s4's. Closest to steering wheel is front dogs, next switch to right of that is rear fog. That's my $.02. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Just looked back in thread and noticed new things:

- The top cover in body color looks great!
- seats are skinnier than production and look pretty good too.
- that rollcage! tubular goes into cockpit
- doorcards.
- and the facias on the gauge cluster....definitely want that!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> There is an old thread floating around with a lot of pictures if you wanna search for it.
> 
> 
> And my favorite TT pic of all time (been so temped to do this to my rag top )





Converted2VW said:


> This sir is a beauty!
> Almost doesn't look like a TT...
> 
> And I could have done this with my old top!!! :banghead:
> ...





H_C said:


> I want to do this to my top now. Any ideas how?
> My glass is starting to come out in the back anyway. I might try to put a bigger piece of glass in there so it looks like this but would still be closed off. I'd have to do some research but any suggestions will help


With my canvas no longer fully operational as a convertible, and removed from the car because of my roll protection modifications, I decided to give this a try. Fairly simple and all that needed to be done was to remove the last swing rib, window, and associated parts. It makes for a nice concept-type canopy that can be used for storage, or driving to/from the track (takes less than 5 min to remove/install).


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> With my canvas no longer fully operational as a convertible, and removed from the car because of my roll protection modifications, I decided to give this a try. Fairly simple and all that needed to be done was to remove the last swing rib, window, and associated parts. It makes for a nice concept-type canopy that can be used for storage, or driving to/from the track (takes less than 5 min to remove/install).


Very interesting. Thanks for sharing. I'm considering trying to modify my crap convertible top that the glass fell out of with some durable stitching and heavy duty/weather durable zipper and semi thick clear plastic. May look sort of cheap but would make it easy to zip away in the warm times of the year. Obviously wouldn't be practical for cold weather though as that particular plastic wouldn't keep weather out very well (I'm assuming).


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

^i need more pics. Roll bar set up is TITS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That is bad ass MArcus!!!!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for sharing. I'm considering trying to modify my crap convertible top that the glass fell out of with some durable stitching and heavy duty/weather durable zipper and semi thick clear plastic. May look sort of cheap but would make it easy to zip away in the warm times of the year. Obviously wouldn't be practical for cold weather though as that particular plastic wouldn't keep weather out very well (I'm assuming).


That would be interesting to see, do post pics if/when you do it. :beer:



BoostedLTH said:


> ^i need more pics. Roll bar set up is TITS!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
































Converted2VW said:


> That is bad ass MArcus!!!!!


Thanks Luis!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

